# Angeln am ijsselmeer



## angelsüchto (16. August 2008)

Ich  werde demnächst sehr oft am ijsselmeer hausen  und wie siehts da aus mit angeln?in einem kanal am campinplatz hab ich 1  karausche und nen aal gefangen sonst noch nix.Wer von euch angelt da?wer kennt sich aus? bitte melden


----------



## angelsüchto (25. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln am ijsselmeer*

morgen gehts los:vik:
MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## gimli (26. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln am ijsselmeer*

Ich wünsche jedenfalls viel Glück bei deinen Kontakten mit dem IJsselmeer. Tipps kann ich dir nicht geben, da ich erst heute in NH :l aufgeschlagen bin.

Aber vielleicht kommt noch jemand aus den Hufen, der die letzten Tage dort war und der dir *den Tipp* geben kann. |bla:


----------



## Ukeleidriller (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln am ijsselmeer*

für das ijsselmeer brauchst du wohl ein boot. kann mir vorstellen daß vom ufer aus nicht viel läuft.
außer du willst kleinfisch stippen.


----------



## lenox (27. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln am ijsselmeer*

Also im ijsselmeer sollen sich viele Zander rum treiben aber ohne boot geht da nix.Wo am ijsselmeer biste den ich war im Sommer in Hindeloopen und konnte da in den poldern nen paar brassen und Barsche ergattern allerdings war das wasser der polder im sommer zu warm als sich da noch nen hecht bewegen würde


----------



## angelsüchto (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln am ijsselmeer*

hallo leute,
wir mussten unsere tour leider aus gesundheitlichen gründen abbrechen:cich hatte leider nur zeit für bischen stippen#qaber es hatt spass gemacht das ist die hauptsache#6
MFG Angelsüchto


----------



## Fishing-Conny (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln am ijsselmeer*

ich bin vor ein paar jahren mal dort gewesen....ein sehr netter holländar hatte mich da ein paar tage mit genommen und mir mal die holländischen methoden vorgeführt ...zu dieser zeit wurde gerade das jerken populär ...wir sind immer zu flachzonen mitten im ijsselmeer gefahren wo wir mit den dingern sehr dicke zander gefangen haben ...der größte war glaub ich um die 85cm ...ein paar hechte waren auch dabei ...ansonsten lohnt das schleppfischen mit großen wobblern auf hecht


----------

